# New Lil' Nibbler



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 1, 2016)

here is a Lil' Nibbler I did this past week.....it is a combo of yellow dyed maple and Italian brier burl, ....pappy

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 1, 2016)

That is a purtty un Pappy.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice color combo!


----------



## HVGameCalls (Feb 4, 2016)

Dang nice work Pappy. Love the color combinations and the satin finish.Is it a CA finish ?


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 4, 2016)

Looks great! 

What program do you use to make your pics? I like how you do that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 4, 2016)

No CA glue it is Mylands with a special primer applied to soften the gloss.....I use an old program called Microsoft Picture it express 7.0 my camera is a Canon Photo Shot SX130 IS it is 12 mega pixel....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey, I can finally see one of Pappy's pics! Those look mighty fine! What's a "nibbler"? (I'm assuming these are for ducks based on the shape of the "reed" part.)


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 11, 2016)

Fantastic wood combos. Looks like mama and baby penguins! Chuck


----------

